

What happened to the Gig board at 37signals? - ctingom
http://gigs.37signals.com

======
gr366
Judging by the few comments on Twitter
<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=37signals+gig+board>, there weren't enough
gigs being offered to make it a viable product.

Looks like they were caught somewhere between their Getting Real "Blank Slate"
case and having enough entries for it to appear fresh and relevant.

